# Any Houston area soapers?



## katsntx (Sep 24, 2014)

I've been looking for local resources and as big as Houston is, you would think there would be something around.  I thought maybe other Houstonians would know of something....  Mostly looking for fragrance oils, micas and such.


----------



## Jstar (Sep 25, 2014)

Im not in Houston, but Im close. I too was looking for something more local..at least in Tx for my FO's, and I have found an awesome place, with awesome prices, and fantastic customer service. {One nice thing Mike will do, is he will call you with the shipping charges to make sure they are ok with you before he processes your CC}

Mike's Fragrances N More

He has stuff for CP and MP soap, candles, and LOADS of fragrances {1021 right now at $12.95 a pound :shock:} and he is adding more and more, and has no plans to charge more.

He was in Tyler Tx. but he has just moved to Dallas Tx. now.

Tell him Jani says "Hey!" if you decide to check it out


----------



## Susie (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Jani!  Thank you so much for the info!  I am in Louisiana, but Dallas is not so far away, and he has some good prices on molds!  Shipping should be cheaper.


----------



## katsntx (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks, Jani!  I will check him out.  Have you used many of his fragrances?  How are they?  Do they stick?  Nothing (well, not much) frustrates me as much as putting FO in my soap only to have it become unscented in a few weeks!  :twisted:


----------



## Jencat (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm SW of Houston and haven't found anything yet.  Bitter Creek South is in Stafford, but they don't have a storefront.  You can pick up orders there if you place them at least 24 hours in advance.  I haven't tried them since they seem to mainly have melt & pour and candle supplies.


----------



## katsntx (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks, Jencat.  I called the place in Stafford and yes, they mostly have MP stuff.  (


----------



## Jencat (Oct 1, 2014)

katsntx said:


> Thanks, Jencat.  I called the place in Stafford and yes, they mostly have MP stuff.  (



Rather unfortunately since I drive through Stafford 2x a day.  Being able to pick up soaping goodies on the way to or from working would be awesome.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jstar (Oct 29, 2014)

katsntx said:


> Thanks, Jani!  I will check him out.  Have you used many of his fragrances?  How are they?  Do they stick?  Nothing (well, not much) frustrates me as much as putting FO in my soap only to have it become unscented in a few weeks!  :twisted:



Ack! Didn't see the responses in this thread.. sorry 'bout dat 

I've used a few so far..and the ones I have used do stick and have had no issues with at all outside of some discoloring, and one that riced...someone else tho had some issues with ones they tried...the good thing is, is that Mike will work with you as much as he can to get you what you want..you can even have him formulate a scent just for you for no extra charges

Here's the thread where I put my reviews on the scents I have used so far:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49084


----------



## Jstar (Oct 29, 2014)

Susie said:


> Hey Jani!  Thank you so much for the info!  I am in Louisiana, but Dallas is not so far away, and he has some good prices on molds!  Shipping should be cheaper.



YW 

He also has some things at his store that he hasn't gotten around to listing yet..{think its just him and his dad now so they prob pretty busy} but one thing I am going to try is the refined cocoa butter..he told me its like 3lbs for 20 bux or something like that...way cheaper imo than some of the others..I'll have to order and use it to see if its worth it tho because I have only used unrefined so far from ED, and Im almost out


----------

